# Anyone here know auto body??



## axlr8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking to paint some saw plastics... And we'll I got no idea what I'm doing there... Got it smoothed out, laid some rattle can plastic primer down and ill be re sanding to get her really smooth. I'm looking at pink paint.... It's for a lady... I need to know if acrylic will do it or acrylic enamel? Laquer?? I need help...


----------



## axlr8 (Jul 29, 2013)

Anything...helps...


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nobody??!!


----------

